# Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage



## Onkel Petrus (1. April 2006)

Hallo Freunde,

wie ich gelesen habe waren ja schon einige von Euch in Thailand angeln.
Zur Sache: Ich möchte unbedingt mal so einen "Giant Siamese Carp" (Pla Caho) fangen. Nun habe ich im Internet nach Anbietern für solche Reisen gesucht und nur einen gefunden, in dessen Gewässern diese Tiere nicht vorkommen (bzw. nur sehr klein, da gerade besetzt).

Wie habt Ihr, die diesen Fisch schon gefangen haben, Eure Reise organisiert?


----------



## käptn iglo (1. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

haste hier schon alle rekorde geknackt oder warum hegst du solch extreme ambitionen?


----------



## Hechthunter21 (1. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

war noch nicht da...!


----------



## wodibo (1. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

Äußerst hilfreiche Beiträge #d 

Geh mal über die Suche und geb da Thailand ein. Gibt einige Spezis die da schon öfters waren. PN sie einfach an und verweise am Besten auf den Thread. Dann haben alle die sich dafür interessieren was davon :m


----------



## Dart (1. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

Im Bung Sam Ran, Bangkok, gibt es Riesenkarpfen bis ueber 100kg.
Im Dreamlake, Chiang Mai, sind Fische bis 16kg vorhanden. Beide Gewaesser werden von dreamlake-fishing.com angeboten.
Bung Sam Ran auch von anglingthailand.com.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Urlauber (1. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

Hallo Onkel Petrus,

ich war letzten Oktober in Thailand und hatte das große Glück einen der Riesenkarpfen im Bung Sam Lan zu fangen.Organisiert hatte die Reise der in Thailand lebende Franzose Jean Francois Helias.Hier ist seine website:

http://www.anglingthailand.com/index.htm

90% aller Bilder dieser Fische die du im Internet findest,stammen aus dem Bung Sam Lan.Es ist ein sehr "spezieller" See und nicht jedermanns Sache,das solltest du wissen.Es herscht ein reges Treiben am See und es steht Angler neben Angler.Gefangen wird gigantisch,meist allerdings die massenhaft vorkommenden Welse.Wenn du 2 Wochen am See bist hast du die Chance *vielleicht*  einen der Karpfen zu fangen.Auch wenn der See vollgestopft ist mit Fischen,ist es sehr,sehr schwer einen der Karpfen zu erwischen!

Ich muß ganz ehrlich gestehen,dass ich es mir nicht antun würde 2 Wochen an diesem See zu fischen!!Ich hatte eine 10 tägige Angelreise gemacht und nur einen Tag am Bung Sam Lan gefischt.Am Abend -nach etlichen gefangenen Welsen- war ich so "satt" geangelt,dass ich die Rute mit dem kämpfenden Fisch einem Thailänder gab.Ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr zu drillen...Unglaublich,war aber so!! Deshalb: 2 Wochen? Never!! 

Lass dir von Jean Francois lieber eine Angelreise mit verschiedenen Zielen zusammenstellen,da hast du sicherlich einen höheren Erlebniswert.
Es gibt Seen mit Barramundis,Flüße mit den unterschiedlichsten Fischarten,Snakeheads und natürlich den Golf von Thailand,wo du eine Reihe toller Seefische fangen kannst.Wenn du dir in dieser Reise 2 Tage den Bung Sam Lan antust,sollte es eigentlich ausreichen.Erzwingen kann man den Pla Caho nicht. 
Ist aber nur meine Meinung!!

Gruß,Florian


----------



## Onkel Petrus (1. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

Danke, bis auf die beiden ersten waren die Beiträge sehr hilfreich.
@Dart: Ja, ich weiss. Aber die Gewässer von Dreamlake sind erst 2003 besetzt worden. Da ist nicht die Kategorie vorhanden, die mich interessiert, wie Du ja auch selber schreibst.
@Urlauber: Genau DAS wollte ich wissen! Danke


----------



## MeRiDiAn (1. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

Hy Petrus !

Wünsche auch maximale Erfolge .. gibt schon echt erstaunliche Spezies dort  BURMESE TROUT

mfg
basti


----------



## Big Fins (10. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

Du kannst es auch etwas günstiger haben als mit J.F.H.
Melde Dich am See einfach beim Shop "Seven Seas Proshop" und frage dort nach einem Guide der auch englisch spricht. Da gibts einen älteren so um die mitte 40 der ganz gut englisch spricht, der bringt Dich zum Fisch.
Kostet etwa ab 1000,- baht den Tag, exkl Köder, Gerät und Verpflegung.
Der Helias nimmt ca 100€ und kocht auch nur mit Wasser  ( Thaiguide ).


----------



## Onkel Petrus (11. April 2006)

*AW: Pla Caho Siamesischer Riesenkarpfen Frage*

Top Infos! Danke!


----------

